# Chili Made With Leftover Smoked Tri Tip! Q'View!



## squatch

*Disclaimer:*  I created this outstanding batch of chili after combining ideas from several recipe's... All the ingredient's listed were thing's that I already had on hand... I didn't actually measure most of the dried ingredients, so I gave my best guess as to the approximate amount's used for each. Feel free to add/omit or modify to your own liking! I like my chili with beans and a little on the "soupy" side myself... (flame suit on)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Fresh Ingredient's:*
* 2lb-3lb Grilled/Smoked Tri Tip cut into bite-size chunks
* 1lb-1.5lb Ground Beef, browned
* 1lb Ground Hot Pork Sausage, browned
* 1 Large Yellow or White Onion, diced
* 6-8 Cloves fresh Garlic, peeled and minced
*Canned Ingredient's:*
* (1) 29oz can Tomato Sauce
* (1) 14.5oz can Diced Tomato with Basil, Garlic, Oregano
* (1) 4oz can HOT Diced Jalapeno with juice (or more to your taste)
* (1) 6oz can Tomato Paste
* (1) 14oz can Beef Broth (sub. bouillon)
* (1) 10oz can Diced Tomato with Diced Jalapeno
* (1) 15oz can Bush's Black Beans (drained and rinsed)
* (1) 15oz can Bush's Kidney Beans with juice
* (1) 28oz can Bush's Maple Cured Baked Beans with juice
*Liquid Ingredient's:*
* 1 TbSp Olive Oil (for sauté of onion and garlic)
* 1/2 cup Balsamic Vinegar
* 1 cup Red Wine
* 1-2 TbSp Worcestershire Sauce
* 1 Tsp Hickory Liquid Smoke
*Dried Ingredient's:*
* 1 Tsp Crushed Red Pepper Flake
* 1 TbSp Freshly Ground Black Peppercorn
* 1 Tsp Cayenne
* 1-2 TbSp Chili Powder
* 1 Tsp Chipotle Chili Powder
* 1 TbSp Ancho Chili Powder
* 1 Tsp Dried Basil
* 1 TbSp Cumin
* 1-2 TbSp Chicken Bouillon
* 1/2 Tsp Ground Thyme
* 1 Tsp Freshly Ground Celery Seed
* 2 TbSp Dried Cilantro
* 1-1.5 TbSp Dried Crushed Red (Bell) Pepper
* 1/2 Tsp Ground Ginger
* 1 TbSp Freshly Ground Garlic & Sea Salt
* 1 Tsp Smoked Paprika
* 1/2 Tsp Hungarian Hot Paprika
*Secret Ingredient's (optional):*
* 3 cup's Zing Zang Bloody Mary Mix
* 1 cup Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey Whisky

*Directions: *
Dice fresh onion, mince fresh garlic, add both to a large skillet with olive oil and sauté a few min. over med. heat until tender. Add ground beef, ground pork, freshly ground dried Garlic & Sea Salt, and chili powder to the pan. Brown meat thoroughly while mixing well and breaking up the ground meats (about 10 min). Drain most of the fatty juice off.

In a large (6qt+) Crock Pot combine all canned items EXCEPT the beans. Add the browned/seasoned Ground Beef and Pork mixture to the Crock Pot and begin to simmer on low heat. (Take note of "starting time" for reference).

Add all remaining dried ingredients and all liquid ingredients, mix well and continue to simmer covered on low for approximately 5 hours, stirring (and tasting!) occasionally. I added the (already cooked/smoked leftover) TriTip about 3 hours in to cooking. If you are using fresh Tri Tip you would probably want to brown it in a pan and add it to the Crock Pot at the same time as the ground meats. During the last hour or so, add all the canned beans, mix well, and continue to simmer until ready to serve! If you are looking for that extra level of flavor, add the 2 "Secret Ingredients" at the same time as the beans...

Makes about 1.5 gallons of really good stuff. Freeze's well. Enjoy!

Here's a shot of some of the "leftover's" I needed to find a good way to make use of.

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4975_zpsb62102fc.jpg.html
 

All chunked up into bite-size pieces...
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4976_zpsd32aa07e.jpg.html

I added some Au Jus to the cut up Tri Tip and refrigerated overnight for some extra flavor, although it probably didn't need it.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4980_zpsb25dc48e.jpg.html

Here's a shot of most of the dry and canned goods used.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4984_zpsd5c4ade6.jpg.html

Mixing and browning the ground meats along with the sauté Onion and Garlic and some of the dry spices.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4994_zps382334b7.jpg.html

A shot just before adding the Tri Tip and Beans.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4997_zpse58116fd.jpg.html

Added more diced Jalapeno just for good measure, I like mine SPICY!
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4998_zps54ff5d4d.jpg.html

Tri Tip and Beans are in and just about done simmering.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_5001_zpsd5966cec.jpg.html

Finished product in a bowl and served with a small handful of Sharp Cheddar melted in... Mmmm  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_5007_zps4908c121.jpg.html


----------



## hambone1950

That is just beautiful. Chili made with good beef in it is just that "next level" of cooking that you always hear about. Yours is just beautiful. Thumbs Up


----------

